# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Përmbledhje me tregime

## whisper

-  DITË  PA  EMËR

Zhurmë e tmerrshme.Fqinji im i sipërm u zgjua.Fle në divan.Prej pesë vjetësh më bën zgjimin.Pasi ai sistemon divanin e mallkuar zgjohem edhe unë një kat më poshtë.Gogësimë mëngjezore.Ora 06.Lakuriq.Kërkim pantoflash.Më pas ecje zbathur deri tek pragu i banjës.Rikthim në dhomë.Përsëri kërkim pantoflash.Gjetje e tyre diku nën krevat.Njëra prej tyre është përmbys.Pas disa castesh përpjekje për të urinuar pikërisht në mes të vrimës së mbushur me ujin autokton të pajisjes së porcelantë.Jam i suksesshëm në urinimin mëngjezor.Precizion që do ta kishin zili shumë qitësa.Hapje e rubinetit.O Zot!Harrova që në këtë orë ska ujë.Dora e majtë hap një rubinet tjetër.Uji i depozitës më sjell disi në vete duke më larguar deri diku zemërimin dhe bezdisjen që më fal cdo mëngjez fqinji dhe divani i tij i mallkuar.Furcë dhëmbësh.Tubet paste dhembësh i deformuar dhe kahektik.Duhet shkuar në supermarket.Rreshti i dytë djathtas.Sapunë,shampoo,pasta dhëmbësh.Një bjondinë elegante.Buzëqeshja e saj.Sja kujtoj ngjyrën e syve.
Peshqiri i verdhë që fërkohet dhunshëm pas syve dhe veshëve të mi.Pasqyra e vogël e banjës.Fytyra ime e parruajtur.Rrathët e fryrë  poshtë syve si dëshmi e përditëshme e një gjumi të shqetësuar.Akuariumi me peshq të kuq në korridor.Tim biri i pëlqejnë shumë.Më falni!Harrova që skam fëmijë dhe kjo për arësyen komode se skam grua.
Majtas një pikturë nga e cila stë vjen asgjë e mirë,vec një ere të thartë boje vaji(që natyrisht nuk e llogaris te gjërat e mira).Djathtas dera e jashtme e apartamentit tim.Pas saj një varëse aspak e kushtueshme rrobash,ku midis të tjerash është varur edhe një dylbi e thyer.Cdo mëngjez,në këtë orë,nëpër tru më kalon mendimi që ajo dylbi e padobishme duhet flakur te plehërat.Megjithatë ajo vazhdon ti ndërprese rrugën vështrimit tim.Në fakt prania e asaj dylbie atje  i dedikohet mendimit tjetër që më përfshin zakonisht në ato caste: Jam lakuriq në mes të korridorit.Të ndez një cigare,të rruhem apo të vesh mbathjet?Zgjedh më shpesh të tretën,jo i shtyrë nga ndonjë lloj morali,por thjeshtë për arësye komforti gjenital.Ndoshta edhe nga që akti i të veshurit të mbathjeve i përshtatet më shumë mëngjezit se sa mbrëmjes.
Xhezveja e kafesë.Dyshe.Një lugë kafe,një lugë sheqer.Edhe ujë.E mesme.Zilja e telefonit.Si zakonisht numër i gabuar.Edhe kjo telefonatë  idiote  bën  pjesë në arsenalin e atyre gjërave që kanë marrë përsipër zgjimin tim.Unë e di këtë gjë,ndaj edhe nuk e përplas receptorin në ndonjë cep të dhomës.
Rrufitje e kafesë.Kërkim cakmaku në njërin nga qoshet e tryezës së mbushur plot me revista dhe gazeta në një kaotikë të admirueshme dhe pas pak.tym që mbush dhomën.Ndërkaq mëngjezi është larguar.Tani sështë më mëngjez.Sepse ska më asnjë mbeturinë gjumi në tërë qënjen time.Xhezveja e ndotur dëshmon për këtë.
E di që pas pak do të dal në rrugët e pista dhe frymëmarrja ime do të tjetërsohet nën ritmin e ulurimave të ca krijesave me rendiment të ulët intelektual,zakonisht flokëpakrehur e sypalarë,që të zënë rrugën duke të ofruar një tufë qepë të njoma apo majdanoz.Unë kurrë nuk bie viktimë e kurthit të tyre agrar.Do të vazhdoj rrugën mes kambistëve të mërzitshëm që profesioni i ri ua ka kufizuar fjalorin në dy fjalë:euro dhe dollarë.Pas pak do të gjendem para një grupi manjakësh,adoleshentë dhe të thinjur bashkë,që me njërën dorë në xhep jargaviten para një grumbulli gazetash erotike që i zoti ,mesa duket,e ka parë të arësyeshme ti shesë pikërisht nën këmbët e turmës në konkurencë të  plotë me asfaltin.
Do të vazhdoj rrugën time pa harruar që dy-tri herë të rrezikoj  jetën  para rrotave të makinave të cmendura.Ndoshta do të hyp në një autobus që mbase do më shpjerë në bregdet.E ndjej që me të hyrë në të do ta kuptoj që njeriu do të ishte më pak fatkeq po të mos kishte shqisën e nuhatjes.Një erë e tmershme sqetullash,tymi cigareje dhe një kutërbim polifonik trupash do të më detyronte të zbrisja në stacionin më të afërt.Në rrugë do të më  presë e njëjta pamje: pluhur,zhurma dhe turma njerëzish që vrapojnë,ulurijnë,zihen e qëllohen,pa harruar të kruajnë edhe hundët apo të pështyjne aq natyrshëm e të qetë, thua se bulevardet janë  krijuar enkas për hundëkruajtjen e neveritshme.
Do të vazhdoj rrugën time drejt buzëdetit duke takuar njerëz që ndjehen heronj dhe pasanikë menjëherë pas një gote Martini,veteranë militantë që kanë harruar të vdesin,vajza gjokslëshuara në  kërkim të dashnorëve të  tyre injorantë,gra trashaluqe që zgjedhin midis leckave të Gabit ndonjë  kombinezion të zi dalëboje me të cilin shpresojnë  të  joshin  bashkëshortët e tyre impotentë,pasojë e një masturbimi kolektiv fizikoshpirtëror dhe përsëri,përsëri pluhur,vapë  dhe një mërzitje e tmerrshme e paralajmëruar nga ai zgjim po aq i tmerrshëm i rutinës.
Më në fund,ndofta,do të arrij buzëdetit!Atje ku para meje,në shekuj,kanë qëndruar dashnorë,poetë  të  cmendur,njerëz ndërgjegjevrarë,guacka,leshterikë apo vejusha fatkeqe marinarësh
Megjithatë unë nuk dua të rrezikoj kaq shumë për  të arritur buzëdetit.Kjo për arësyen e thjeshtë se me të arritur atje do të më ikë edhe dëshira për një shplodhje buzëdetit.Ndaj në djall deti dhe buza e tij!
Ecje e paqëllimtë nëpër dhomë.Telekomanda që nën gishtin e madh të dorës sime të djathtë shfaq në ekranin e TV stacione të shumta që ia lënë vendin njëri- tjetrit me një bujari të  rrallë.Sikur të lëviznin kaq shpejt edhe ditët e kota të jetës sonë!Qesh.Nënqesh.Kjo ide më  ka ardhur edhe një  herë tjetër në mendje.Kam qenë ndoshta duke dhjerë  porcionin e drekës diku në halenë e drunjtë të një stacioni të  humbur treni.
Teshtij.Ndoshta duhet të vesh dicka.Pasqyra e dhomës së gjumit.Vazhdoj të jem simpatik,ndonëse kam filluar të thinjem e të shpyllëzohem në pjesën e përparme të kokës.Vështroj me kujdes pjesën e shpyllëzuar.Shkretëtirë e ndritshme.Nën të oazi i trurit tim.Kënaqem.Më pas vetëkënaqem.Pas pak harroj gjithshka për vetëkënaqesinë  time dhe nxitoj ti telefonoj dikujt.Në momentin e fundit ndrroj mendje.Kam dy alternativa për ekzekutimin e kësaj dite të paradënuar me vdekje.Njëra është të shkoj tek e dashura ime.Tjetra të qëndroj në shtëpi e të shkruaj.Në fakt është disi e bezdisshme që pikërisht tani që ora po i afrohet 11-tës  paradite, të mos kesh vendosur akoma se cdo të  bësh.Ka dicka intriguese të llojit fitim i kohës së humbur në castin kur ti e kupton se, sidoqoftë,dita ka filluar,mëngjezi i thinjur struket diku pas carcafëve të zhubravitur të krevatit dheora 12 varet mbi fytyrën e ditës si një neveri e vogël e mbarsur me zhurma gatimi,tenxheresh e enësh dhe me të qara kalamajsh që gjyshet ua ndërpresin lojën enkas për të ngrënë drekë.Pikërisht në këtë orë të vështirë më duhet të vendos për dicka.
Ta zëmë se do të shkoj te Klara.Do të përqafohemi dhe puthemi,si gjithmonë,me zjarr.Kemi katër vjet që puthemi me zjarr!Zjarri në fillim na djeg si prush buzët,faqet.Më pas e marr prushin e lartpërmendur në duart e mia dhe e vendos mbi gjinjtë e saj të vegjël.Flakë,dritë,një shpërthim në  formë  rënkimi dhe pastajdjersë dhe hi mbi njërin nga divanet e mëdhenj.Më pas cigare,pak konjak unë,pak ujë  të  ftohtë frigoriferi ajo dhe zjarrfikësit largohen të padukshëm në trajtë mbathjesh të nëpërkëmbura apo prezervativesh të cvirgjëruar dhunshëm

Klara është tip sexy,por jo aq e zgjuar sa të kuptojë që të qënurit sexy është gjysma e punës.Gjysma tjetër,të ndjerët sexy,për të  është më shumë një lloj shtirjeje apo mode kolektive,se sa një realitet shpirtëror individual.Ndoshta është  kjo arësyeja që zjarri fiket kaq shpejt duke i lënë urët e shpirtit tim vazhdimisht të  padjegura.E thënë ndryshe,ajo djeg vetëm njërën urë timen,atë që duket në qendër të trupit tim.Ajo nuk mund të  kuptojë se sa orgazma të  njëpasnjëshme përjeton truri dhe shpirti im në cdo cast që kalon.Kur unë i them që  cdo ditë e jetës sështë  tjetër gjë,vecse një orgazëm e shpirtit,ajo buzëqesh nga bukuria e frazës,por jo nga thellësia e saj.Kjo gjë më  bën të ndjehem i mjerë,por e di se smund ta ndryshoj dot.
Sidoqoftë,Klara vishet bukur dhe është shumë xheloze,madje edhe për rivale që mund ta konkurojnë nga ekrani i një filmi televiziv.Kur dalim shëtitje,shpesh më duket se nuk shoqërohem nga dashnorja,por nga bodyguardi im.Nëse vështrimi im do të ndalojë mbi një gjoks që spikat pa sutien,nën ndonjë  bluzë të hollë,do të ndjej në cast shtërngimin e dorës së saj mbi krahun tim
Dikur, në raste të tilla, unë i  bindur e sakrifikoja pamjen e këndëshme dhe bëhesha disi  djalë i mirë,por kohët e fundit vështrimi im rebelohet në mënyrë të pakthyeshme.E ndjek me sy deri në fund gjoksin në fjalë dhe pastaj i qetë i kthehem Klarës:E mirë,ëëë?.
Si të gjitha femrat xheloze,edhe ajo bie viktimë e vështrimit të syrit dhe është  tepër e pazonja për  të  testuar vështrimin e shpirtit tim.Ajo për shembull,smund ta imagjinojë që unë shpirtërisht mund të drogohem edhe nga një pesëdhjetëvjecare,mjaft që të dalloj në fytyrën e saj gjurmët e trishtimit për jetën që ikën kaq shpejt.
Xhelozia e Klarës  përpiqet  të më mbrojë nga sulmet e tridhjetëvjecareve të bukura.Ajo nuk frikësohet nga ndonjë femër që se gëzon privilegjin e bukurisë.Kjo gjë natyrisht është në avantazhin tim dhe nuk e lë  pa e shfrytëzuar.
Në fakt jam ca besnik,megjithëse thonë që besnikëria e rradhit mashkullin pranë teveqelit në hierarkinë e vlerave.Kurrë se kam tradhëtuar Klarën për një më të bukur.Për më  të zgjuar shumë herë.Edhe sikur ti rrëfehesha asaj për këto tradhëtira,ajo nuk do ti besonte duke parë pikërisht mosbukurinë e tyre fizike.
Një  bukuroshe xhelozohet  për më të  bukurat,një e zgjuar për më të zgjuarat!Shyqyr që Klara nuk është shumë e zgjuar,se përndryshe,një Zot e di  se si do të shkëputesha nga ethet e masturbimit.
Më vonë Klara mund të vërë një cd me rrok simfonik dhe me një gotë Ëhiskey në duart e vogla do të tundë trupin e hijshëm para meje.Unë do ta shoqëroj me sy këtë dëshmi  bukurie,pa harruar të mendoj me keqardhje për urët e padjegura.Ndoshta pas disa minutash do të bie përsëri viktimë e epshit fizik dhe për të dytën herë do të përpiqem të dhuroj zjarr pa u ngrohur aspak.
Më pas,për orë të tëra,fluturim mes planesh për të ardhmen tonë të përbashkët,tema e saj e preferuar në intervalet e seksbërjes.O Zot,sa budallackë!Kemi katër vjet që bëjmë plane për të ardhmen tonë,a thua se këto katër vjet nuk bëjnë pjesë në të,por në një extra time që sdihet se cila perëndi bujare na e fali!
Ajo do të llomotisë tërë entuziazëm për minuta të tëra,por unë që e di që entuziazmi  është  privilegj i atyre që  kënaqen me pak,preferoj më mirë të  përtyp në heshtje ca bajame të pjekura që zakonisht ndodhen në  të majtë  të  kolltukut ku unë qëndroj gjithmonë  në dhomën e saj të mobiluar këndshëm.
Do të  vijë  një moment kur ajo do të  kërkojë mendimin tim për dicka dhe unë  i hutuar e i pavëmendshëm do ta pyes:Si?Cfarë the,se nuk e dëgjova?
Ajo zakonisht lëndohet në  raste të tilla,ndërsa unë  përpiqem ta qetësoj duke i përsëritur për të  mijtën herë  që  është shumë sexy.Klara do të më falë në mosvëmendjen time dhe do të vazhdojë  planifikimin e saj mizor.Në të ,hë për hë,bëjmë  pjesë vetëm ne të dy.Në një fazë  të dytë  ne (sipas saj) do ta zgjerojmë familjen tonë edhe me dy femijë.Zakonisht në  të  tilla caste unë mbytem  dhe nuk realizoj dot gëlltitjen e bajameve dhe të planifikimit të saj mizor.Jo se nuk më pëlqejnë  fëmijët,por mendoj se ata do të ishin 4 vjecarë që nga koha kur ne filluam të mendojmë  për  ta.Madje,po të llogaris edhe intensitetin e planeve të Klarës, fëmijët tanë tani do të  ishin në  prag  të  pensionit
Më  mirë  të  qëndroj në dhomën time e të shkruaj.Askush deri më sot nuk ka lexuar ato që shkruaj unë.Jo se nuk dua që  tia jap këtë  kënaqësi dikujt,por se nuk e di nëse është  kënaqësi leximi i këtyre rreshtave

----------


## whisper

-  NATA  E  TË  CMENDURIT


Natë.As zhurma,as zëra,as hapa,as drita.Qetësi e frikëshme ndricuar nga hëna.Ska as njerëz,as qenër.As mërmëritje.As rënkime.Fryn vetëm pak erë.Erë që sndihet mbi tokë,por që duket lart në qiell.
Që ta kuptosh që ka erë duhet të jesh i vetëm,i shtrirë mbi një krevat të vjetër me carcafë të zhubrosur e të lerosur vende-vende me hi cigareje dhe me spermë,pranë një dritareje të hapur të një dhome të errët e të varfër.Smjafton vetëm kaq për të kuptuar që,sidoqoftë,në këtë univers të vdekur të kësaj nate, dicka lëviz.Që fryn pak erë.
Duhet që ajo copëz e vogël qielli që duket nga dritarja e hapur të shikohet nga dy sy,disi të pazakontë.Nëse drita e hënës do të ketë mirësinë të kalojë për pak caste mbi ata sy,lehtësisht do të dallohen vetullat e mbledhura me një rrudhë të thellë në mes që udhëheq poshtë drejt dy zgavrrave të errëta që përkohësisht banohen nga dy sy,cuditërisht të palëvizshëm,të vakur,a thua se kanë rënë padashur nga koka e një kufome që bënte udhëtimin e parë e të fundit  për në  qiell,nga hapësira drejt e në ato dy zgavra.
Por nëse drita e hënës do të qëndrojë edhe dicka më tepër mbi ata sy,ti do të bindesh që sytë i përkasin fytyrës së parruajtur të një krijese të dobët  e leshatore që forca e zakonit na ka mësuar ta quajmë njeri.Kjo krijesë e dobët,si të gjithë njerëzit,që të shihet më qartë ka nevojë për shumë errësirë dhe pak,fare pak,dritë.Shpesh kjo dritë mund të jetë flaka e dobët e një qiriu,zjarrthi i një cakmaku apo drita e zbehtë e hënës.
Me pak më shumë vëmëndje do ta kuptosh që vështrimi i vakur i atyre syve cuditërisht  nuk iu përket  tashmë syve të fytyrës së parruajtur.Është thjeshtë një vështrim që del nga dritarja e një dhome të errët,ku prej disa ditësh nuk hyn e del asnjë gjallesë,me përjashtim të disa myshkonjave të  bezdisshme,se dhe të një lakuriqi të cmëndur nate që vetëm sa afrohet pak caste për  tu larguar menjëherë,si për të parë se në atë  copëz  të vogël të natës punët shkojnë mirë.
Asgjë su shpëton syve të kësaj dhome.As hëna,as yjet,as myshkonjat e as lakuriqi i natës.Megjithatë smjaftojnë vetëm ata dy sy për të kuptuar që sonte këtë natë,në këtë qetësi mrekullisht të zezë,dicka lëviz.
A nuk do të ishte më mirë që në qiell sytë të dallonin ca lëmshe të bardhë e të lehtë resh që ndoshta ishin edhe më parë aty,rreth hënës,të shpërndara në eter si ca thinja që nata i hoqi nga fytyra e hënës së zbehtë,por që qetësia mrekullisht e zezë i vuri tani më në pah?
Dy netë më parë sytë e lodhur nuk ishin drejtuar nga qielli.Ishin përqëndruar mbi dy sy të tjerë që fatalisht ishin drejtuar për nga hëna.Krijesa e dobët dhe leshatore e kish marrë me mënd që dy netë më parë se vështrimet e ardhëshme do tia falte krejt shkujdesur qiellit.Ndoshta nuk ishte i pari njeri që  po e shpërdoronte kaq zemërgjerësisht vështrimin.Fundja,atje lart,diku mes të zezëz së natës dhe bardhësisë së hënës ndoshta do të takohej me miliarda vështrime të tjera gri,të thinjur,të mbetur në hapësirë,mes qindra vitesh,si relike të një nate të vetme,të një nate të fundit,anonime
Ai kish këmbëngulur që dy sytë e tjerë të ishin të tijtë e jot ë natës qiellore,por më kot.qetësinë dhe vetminë e kësaj nate ai e kish  ndjerë që dy netë më parë,kur i shtrirë mbi krevatin e vjetër e kish parë veten në shoqërinë mosmirënjohëse të një carcafi të zhubravitur,të ca pellgjeve të vdekura sperme,si edhe të një krijese tjetër të dobët porsi ai,por flokëgjatë.Flokëgjata kish mbetur e shtrirë pranë tij dhe carcafit të spermuar si mbeturina e fundit e dhjetëra puthjeve,luleve,lotëve,dashurive dhe tradhëtive,unazave e bizhuterive,si edhe duzina të shumta prezervativësh që kishin mbushur natyrshëm netët e tyre.
Carcafi vazhdonte të qëndronte mënjanë,diku në fund të këmbëve,i nëpërkëmbur më keq se një letër higjienike,ndoshta i nëpërbythur,ndërsa pellgjet indiferente të spermës,pak nga pak,po shkonin në destinacionin e tyre si mjete fiziologjike dekoracioni të carcafit në fjalë.
Megjithatë një gjë e qetësonte krijesën e dobët.vështrimi I tij,atje lart,ndodhej në shoqërinë,mesa dukej,të kënaqëshme,përderisa skishte ndonjë shenjë që ai të kthehej përsëri te dy zgavrat e pajeta.Ishte dicka e mahnitshme,nata,yjet dhe miliarda vështrime one ëay ticket që herë afroheshin me njëri-tjetrin,si kope të egra që lëronin qiellin,e herë largoheshin të vetmuar si murgj qyqarë në portën e një manastiri të djegur.
Gjëra të tilla në tokë nuk të bëjnë shumë përshtypje,por sonte kishte ndodhur mrekullia pikërisht atje lart ku krijesat e dobëta dhe zvarranikët nuk arrijnë kurrë.
Me pak përpjekje në trurin e tij kaloi ideja që ndoshta retë sishin gjë tjetër vecse fosilet e vështrimeve anonime,të veshura aq magjishëm me pavdeksinë-dhuratë e kohës pa fillim e fund.Pas kësaj ideje vetja iu duk dicka më tepër se njeri.Këtë ai e kuptoi nga një ndjenjë turpi dhe ndrojtjeje që e kish përfshirë të tërin gjatë kohës që ideja po përshkonte trurin e tij,disi të mpirë gjatë kohëve të fundit pikërisht nga mungesa e ideve.
E kish ndjerë që meritonte dicka më shumë nga kjo natë lodhëse.Pas kaq kohësh kish kuptuar që në qënjen e tij të dobët dicka kish lëvizur.Truri i tij kish fituar cuditshëm aftësinë për të jetuar,më saktë,aftësinë për të mos vdekur.
Jeta e kish bindur shpesh krijesën e dobët leshatore për ngjashmërinë e aftesisë për të mos vdekur dhe aftësisë për të masturbuar,aq shumë saqë nganjëherë i ngatëronte këto dy nocione.Sa herë që kish dashur të jetonte, kish shtrydhur me duart e tij skeletore dhe me organin e tij të madh trupin e krijesës flokëgjatë.Sa herë që kish dashur të mos vdiste,të paktën të mos vdiste,kish masturbuar si një kufomë e gjallë,e në mos kish jetuar në ato caste mes agonisë së epshit,të paktën nuk kish vdekur.
Jeta sipas tij sishte gjë tjetër vecse një akt seksual gjigand midis dy dëshirash,dëshirës për të jetuar dhe asaj për të mos vdekur,shpesh impotente si njëra,ashtu edhe tjetra.
Krijesa e dobët u bind edhe më shumë që në qiell frynte pak erë kur grumbujt e reve nisën të lëviznin,të bëheshin e të cbëheshin ngadalë,ngadalë,si një ëndërr që ndoshta e kish parë në fëmijërinë e tij,ndërsa e ëma ish përpjekur që thithi i gjirit të saj të derdhte qumështin e ëmbël në gojën e hapur e të etur për të thithur atë copëz jete që fillimisht mëma Natyrë ia kish falur bujarisht,për tia marrë pak nga pak në cdo të nesërme.
Qumësht i bardhë si retë.
Vështrimi i syve të tij nisi të largohej me shpejtësi nga zgavrat e vdekura drejt asaj tjetrës që lëvizte atje lart,drejt reve që magjishëm nisën të formonin forma të larmishme,aq më mrekullisht rrëmbenin atë vështrim.Pak nga pak dalloi në qiell format e bëshme të një trupi gruaje.Dalloi me lehtësi kokën, me flokët e gufuar,dy forma të mëdha në trajtë gjinjsh,madje me thitha të erektuar,barkun e fryrë,kofshët e plota dhe në qendër një boshllëk të errët qielli,ku mesa duket retë nuk e panë të arësyeshme të përzjeheshin.Cuditërisht pranë saj u shfaq edhe një siluetë e vockël,e bardhë që fare mirë mund ta merrje për një foshnje.
I mahnitur nga pamja e rrallë,krijesa e dobët dhe leshatore u përpoq të ngrihej e ta fotografonte,por shumë shpejt u kujtua që kamerën e kish marrë në ikjen e saj pa kthim krijesa flokëgjatë.prej disa castesh po ndiqte me sytë e cakërdisur lojën e reve me vështrimin e tij të lodhur.Tashmë foshnja po pinte gji në krahët prej resh të së ëmës.
Nënë!,pëshpëriti i hipnotizuar me vështrimin e ngulur aty ku bashkohej goja e vogël me thithin e spikatur të gjirit të fryrë.Nënë! dhe e ndjeu veten të vogël,të vogël,me një nevojë të papërballueshme për të qenë përsëri në krahët e ngrohtë të së ëmës,të zbulonte gjirin e saj, ta përkëdheltë pas tij fytyrën e parruajtur e të palarë e ta thithte si dikur majën e fortë,jo më duke qeshur i ngazëllyer,por duke qarë hidhur me lotë të rëndë burri
Kish mbyllur sytë për pak caste.Kur i hapi përsëri pa që forma e dashur ishte zhdukur,ishte cbërë.
Filloi të luante përsëri me retë që krijuan para tij imazhe magjike të papërsëritshme delesh,kuajsh,anijesh,orësh,një profil hundëmadh që i solli ndërmënd postierin e lagjes,dy gjinj anonimë disi të varur,një karrige që shumë shpejt u shndërrua në një burrë që po dhiste.Dukej sikur muti do të binte drejt e mbi krevatin e tij,por për fat të mirë,era e zhvendosi ****ën e tij për nga hëna.Përsëri u shfaqën dy gjinjtë e varur,këtë herë të vendosur në një trup të dobët sit ë krijesës flokëgjatë,por pa kokë.Ndoshta koka kish qenë jashtëqitja e burrit që era tashmë e kish hadhur aq bujarisht mbi fytyrën meite të hënës.
Vështrimi i krijesës së dobët e leshatore shëtiti në tërë format joshëse të flokëgjatës prej resh,për tu kthyer tek ai në formën e një eksitimi që ai e vuri re te organi i tij i madh që për pak caste nisi të rijetojë dhe të mbijetojë midis duarve skeletore,për të vazhduar një dridhje,një lëvizje totalisht e ndryshme nga ajo e reve,në një dëshirë për të mos vdekur e për të jetuar njëkohësisht,që zgjati aq pak,ca caste,një ahhhhhhhhh! dhe për të mijtën herë carcafi i nëpërbythur pati fatin të zbukurohej me një lule më shumë.
Qetësia dukej se skishte ndërmënd të vetëvritej,ndërsa nata lodronte e vetëkënaqur pikërisht mbi parvazin e dritares së tij,në zonën asnjanëse midis dy dëshirave,aty ku patrullonin myshkonjat e bezdisshme dhe lakuriqi i qelbur i natës.
As tinguj,as zëra,as hapa.Asgjë.
Krijesa e dobët dhe leshatore u përpoq të ngrihej nga krevati rakitik,të lëvizte ca nëpër dhomën e varfër,si për tI treguar qiellit se edhe këtu në tokë,pranë zvarranikëve,dicka lëviz kësaj nate.Pjesët e trupit nuk treguan as më të voglin interes në miratim të dëshirës së tij.U përpoq të ulurinte,por pa dobi(ndoshta dëshira për të jetuar i ish fikur).U përpoq të rënkonte,por më kot( të mosvdekurit kish filluar të mpiksej bashkë me njollat e spermës mbi carcafin e bukur).
Papritmas në dhomë kumboi e qeshura e tij.Sikur të kishin pasur mundësi të qeshnin,ashtu do të qeshnin vetëm mamuthët e plagosur nga shtiza primitive e ndonjë krijese të dobët.
Pas pak në fytyrën e parruajtur rreshqitën lotë të rëndë e të nxehtë dhe gulcet e një ngashërimi  të llahtarshëm,sit ë një foshnjeje-përbindësh,mbushën dhomën dhe dolën jashtë nga dritarja e hapur,derisa u shuan ngadalë,ngadalë,pa arritur të prishnin qetësinë e zezë të ndricuar aq mizorisht nga hëna dhe nga imazhi prej resh i gruas me gjinj të varur që tashmë ishte cbërë në një grumbull të bardhë,fare pa formë që në lëvizjen e vet qorre mbulonte herë hënën e herë yjet e heshtur

----------


## MI CORAZON

Qenke i tmerrshëm ti COB ! Mendova se ke postuar vetëm një tregim, por tani po shoh që paska edhe të tjerë.
Shumë bukur !
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## whisper

R U T I N E

Keshtu me ndodh gjithmone,
Fal syte,por jo veshtrimin,
fal psheretimen,por jo ah-et,
fal gjumin,por jo enderren,
fal zemren,por jo rrahjet
Me falen trupin,por jo ngrohtesine,
me falen lotin,por jo ngasherimin,
me falen castin,por jo perjetesine,
me falen puthjen,por jo dritherimin.
Keshtu do te me ndodhe gjithmone
Sikur te  falja veshtrimin,cte beja me syte,
sikur te falja ah-et,psheretimen kush ma degjon,
sikur te falja enderren,cta bej gjumin vet i dyte,
sikur te falja rrahjet,kujt i duhet nje zemer qe pushon?
Sikur te me falnin ngrohtesine,trupin do tua ngrija,
te me falnin ngasherimin,sdo te kishin me lote,
te perjetshem te me benin,pa castin do ti lija,
te me dritheronin,do tua vyshkja puthjen e ngrohte
(Nje here,vec nje here,ndryshe ndodhi,
kur fala te gjitha e gjithshka
e kur iku edhe shpirtin tim mori,
por vetem nje cast pa shpirtin me la)

----------


## StormAngel

Jane te tuat keto shkrime,apo ... ?

----------


## macia_blu

vellai im i therret Prizrenit  Shqiperi.
Ndoshta prandaj dhe e kam vella!!!
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## whisper

-   INVERS



Prej dy orësh po shullohem në diell diku në një cep të plazhit bashkë me Klarën.Pranë nesh,dy-tri metra më tutje,nën hijen e një ombrelle elegante ngjyrë pjepri shtrihet një cift pesëdhjetëvjecarësh.Ajo është e bëshme,me gjinj të mëdhenj,me kofshë cuditërisht tepër të lëmuara për moshën e saj.Më bën përshtypje afshi me të cilin thith cigaren.Nga rrobat e banjës ngjyrë të bardhë  dalloj masën e errët në qendrën e rëndesës së trupit të saj.Tani është kthyer komplet nga unë (në një pozë klasike të nudove të Renesansës) dhe e ndjej që po më vështron pas xhamave të syzeve apo ndoshta edhe mbi to.
Ai është një trupmadh leshator dhe tullac.Duket i menduar pasi prej disa minutash vështrimi i tij është përqëndruar diku larg në det.Ndoshta përjeton caste pishmanllëku.Më pas, duke parë që vështrimi i tij mbërthehet mbi Klarën time të hijëshme,ndërroj mendim.
Ujë i mrekullueshëm,valë i ngrohtë,thotë Klara duke u fshirë me peshqir.Ajo nuk ulet menjëherë.Qëndron në këmbë ca caste për tu tharë disi.Tani burri është kthyer nga ne dhe pa ndrojtje vështron Klarën që natyrisht e shijon vështrimin e tij të mbërthyer mbi trupin e saj.Femrat janë të gjitha njësoj në këtë drejtim:edhe një kalë sikur ti vështronte me ngulm do ta shijonin paq atë moment fatlum!
Sa herë që Klara ndodhet nën fushën manjetike të meshkujve hutohet,befas dëshiron të hiqet si e shpenguar,por është aq torollake sa që bie në sy menjëherë sëbashku me përpjekjen e saj të dështuar.Ja,tani ajo sec po më flet për një ekspozitë pikture që duhet ta kishim vizituar një javë më parë.Në fillim më habit pasioni i saj i papritur për pikturën.Më pas nuk më habit fare.Unë di të kuptoj pa keqkuptuar.Asaj i pëlqen mirëkuptimi im dhe për pasojë e zgjat edhe ca qëndrimin në këmbë para tullacit leshator.
Kthehem edhe unë i tëri nga gruaja e bëshme.Dikush pengohet në këmbët e një plazhisti dhe rrëzohet.Cifti qesh.Qesh edhe unë.Klara më pyet përse qeshim.Ia tregoj dhe ajo qesh disi e përmbajtur,pa harruar të hedhë një vështrim flash mbi ciftin.Akulli u thye disi.E di që këtë gjë mendojnë edhe në cadrën përballë.Përvoja ime më thotë që gjithmonë është e lehtë të thyhet akulli nën 40 gradë celcius.
Pas pesë minutash ndodhemi që të katër nën ombrellën e tyre duke luajtur tavëll.Luajmë unë dhe tullaci.Si zakonisht në raste të tilla,gratë i kemi kundërshtare.Një mesazh i fqinjësisë së mirë.Sa herë që unë humbas Klara duartroket e kënaqur.Tullacit i bëhet qejfi për këtë dhe here pas here hedh vështrime mashkullore mbi shalët dhe gjinjtë e Klarës.Ndërkohë unë gëzoj simpatinë e zonjës së tij e cila mesa duket e adhuron mirësjelljen dhe qetësinë time.Nga afër e shoh që është tërheqëse dhe ndjellëse.Kuptoj edhe dicka tjetër.Midis tyre tashmë,pas kaq e kaq vjet martese,sundon mërzitja nga rutina e jetës.Më pëlqen kjo e vërtetë, ndaj përpiqem të hiqem edhe unë i mërzitur nga e përditshmja që na vret si pa  kuptuar.Në fakt unë jam i mërzitur ,kështu që sështë nevoja të shtirem.
E ndjej që po fluturoj në krahët e vetmisë relative,ndaj nuk flas më,por vec ëndërroj se si mund të bëj një dorë sex me gruan e tjetrit.Më josh sidomos xhunga e zezë e gravitetit të qënjes së saj që herë herë lëviz si në një fryrje-shfryrje ritmika e së cilës përcaktohet nga ligjësi që nuk përmenden në tekstin e fizikës.Gratë më shpesh marrin frymë me pubis,se sa me mushkëri.
Ndërkohë Klara ngrihet,shkund rërën nga vithet dhe propozon të hyjmë në ujë të tërë së bashku.Tullaci ngrihet i etur.E vështroj me qetësi dhe i zgjas dorën gruas së tij për ta ndihmuar të ngrihet.Më pëlqen vërtetë trupi i saj i bëshëm,me gjinjtë e fryrë e pak të lëshuar anash që sutieni i vogël ia shfaq aq sexy.Lakuriq ai gjoks sdo të më tërhiqte edhe aq,por kur mendoj gjallërinë e pazakontë të vështrimit dhe ecjes së saj gëlltitem nga padurimi rozë që më fal prania e kësaj pesëdhjetëvjecareje.
Luajmë dhe notojmë të gjithë.Tullaci na doli që qenka njeri me humor.Klara duke u zhytur zbulon padashje njërin gji.Skuqet pak,qesh si torollake dhe në përpjekje për ta mbuluar e zbulon të tërin.Thitha e erektuar i shkakton një gëlltitje të zhurmshme mikut tone.Dalim nga deti të kënaqur.Unë dhe tullaci leshator patëm rastin të shohim dhe të prekim kofshë,gjinj dhe barqe grash jo tonat.Gruaja e mikut tonë dy herë më preku padashje apo padashje në organin tim vigjilent(të dy herët nën ujë),ndërsa Klara bëri një ngjeshje të hatashme gjinjsh pas gjoksit leshator të tullacit ndërsa po luftonin për topin e parë.
Ulemi të qeshur e të zhurmshëm nën hijen e ombrellës tonë.Tullaci vrapon për tek një minibar veror,fare pranë nesh dhe kthehet pas disa castesh me katër kuti Coca Cola të cilat na i shpërndan me duar të dridhura.E ndjej që leshatori është gati të bëjë cdo gjë për ne,d.m.th. për Klarën,madje edhe pse e vë re që e shoqja e tij më ndjell ca,ai tregohet tolerant kundrejt vështrimit tim mbi xhungën e zezë,disa nga qimet e së cilës depërtojnë copën e hollë e të bardhë të mbathjeve të saj.
Sic duket llogaria e tij është e thjeshtë:Ai nuk humbet gjë nëse plaka e tij do të flirtojë me mua,ndërsa ai fiton shumë nga Klara e re dhe sexy .Sigurisht është i bindur që do ta fusë në dorë.Unë nga ana ime jam i bindur për dy gjëra :qenka: ë organi im do të shtrydhet mbi xhungën e zezë shumë shpejt dhe që Klara në castin e duhur do ti japë një mësim të mirë dhe zhgënjyes tullacit leshator( edhe pse Klarën e eksiton shumë një trup leshator mashkulli).
Krahas shumë sindromeve të fushës mjekësore ekzistojnë edhe disa sindrome shoqërore.
Njëri nga ato është sindromi i plazhistit.
Ndodhesh në plazh.Diell,det,rërë,trupa gjysëmlakuriq që shtrihen aq shthurur,djersë,lesh,transparencë tekstile,humbje e nocionit të hapësirës,e nocionit të kohës,gjinj me thitha të erektuar,sqetulla femërore gjysmë të rruara,gjokse leshatore bodybuilder-ash,spitullim dhe snobizëm, përsëri djersë dhe vapë e  përsëri herezia e madhe e plazhit.
Në fakt në plazh nuk zhvishet vetëm trupi,por edhe truri.Me të parë trupin tënd lakuriq ti e kupton që ai është krijuar për të qenë lakuriq.Ky mirëkuptim zgjat po aq sa edhe plazhimi.Me të mbaruar seancat plazhuese e me të veshur rrobat,ti kujdesesh që gruas tënde të mos i duken shalët tërheqëse nga e cara e madhe e fustanit apo e porosit që kurrë të mos dalë pa sutien ,sepse majat e gjinjve të saj mund të shkaktojnë jo vetëm incidente me kalimtarët,por edhe aksidente të rënda rrugore.Chipokrizi!!!Tërë ditën të gjithë plazhistët kullosin sytë në format e trupave të grave dhe vajzave tona dhe ne nuk bezdisemi aspak ,sepse  sic thashë më lart,jemi në plazh,ku të gjithë janë njësoj lakuriq,por me të dalë në rrugë jemi gati ti thyejmë kafkën cdonjërit që hedh vështrimin e turbulluar mbi format e mbuluara të grave tona!
Me sa duket morali mbaron aty ku fillon plazhi dhe rëra e bregdetit.E thënë ndryshe me terma rrobaqepësish,morali i të moralshmëve në plazh është si një kostum i veshur nga ana e brendëshme.

Tani ne po ndahem nga cifti leshrathinjur,pasi e kemi lënë të darkojmë së bashku në një restorant në periferi të plazhit. Përfytyroj darkimin miqësor nën dritat e zbehta të qirinjve dhe nën tingujt e një orkestre evgjitësh të lumtur.Unë dhe leshatori do të jemi përballë dhe anash nesh do të jenë objektet tona joshëse.Do të ngrihet fillimisht një dolli(nga leshatori) për njohjen tonë dhe më pas ai do të më perqafojë mua me përzemërsi për të justifikuar kështu përqafimin dhe puthjen prej babloku babaxhan që do ti japë Klarës diku në kokë mbi flokët.(Kjo sa për fillim,sipas planit të tij).Ndërkohë natyrisht do të përqafohemi edhe me zonjën e tij të kolme të cilën unë nuk do ta puth në flokë,por thjeshtë do ta drithëroj me frymën time rrëzë qafës,diku pas veshit.Ai do të leshojë një ehhh! nostalgjik dhe do të nisë ligjëratën e tij me fjalët Kur ju shoh kështu të qeshur,të bukur e të lumtur më kujtohet rinia ime,vitet e njohjes me Xhinën(do të hedhë një vështrim përdëllues nga e shoqja)Eh,clumturi,cdashuriedhe njerëzit ishin më të dashur e të respektueshëm dikur!
Ai do të flasë për minuta të tëra.Qëllimi i tij do të jetë krijimi i një lloj hipnoze mbi ne,i një përqëndrimi total rreth fjalëve , xhesteve dhe eh-ve të tij.Më pas (gjithmonë sipas planit të tij),kur ai të ketë krijuar para nesh imazhin e babaxhanit të parrezikshëm e dashamirës ai do ta ketë më të lehtë që pas disa fjalëve për bukurinë e mbrëmjes buzëdetit,ta ftojë Klarën ,(formalisht edhe mua dhe të shoqen),për një shëtitje buzëdetit,ku ai do ti tregojë asaj se sa shpirt të ndjeshëm dhe fisnik ka..
Ndërkohë që unë fantazoj,Klara më është afruar e qeshur dhe e buzëqeshur dhe më kërkon ti mbërthej sutienat e vogla.Neveria që më japin sutienat është e papërshkrueshme.Nganjëherë më ngjasojnë me atë torbën që u vënë kuajve nga pas për tu pritur bajgat.Nganjëherë më ngjasojnë me prezervativë dopio.Kjo ndoshta se gjithmonë e gjej me vend një krahasim të gjinjve të femrave me ***** e meshkujve.Sa herë që shoh gjinj lakuriq në mendjen time kalojnë me shpejtësi të paimagjinueshme nocione të tilla si sytë,vezët e skuqura sy,ca orendi restorantesh mbajtëse kripe-piperi,tespije,tollumbace,kinezë që transportojnë dy kova oriz me anë të një shkopi bambuje,etj.Gjithashtu,kur shoh gjinj lakuriq më kujtohen edhe gjinj lakuriq,por kjo ndodh gjithnjë e më  rrallë.
Pasi mbledh turinjtë i bezdisur,e realizoj atë mbërthim rutinor.Edhe sutieni më i pastër mua më ngjall pothuajse të njëjtën neveri që do të më jepte një ekuivalent i pistë dhe i qelbur.(Ndërsa përkthimi i fjalës sutien në gjimbajtëse  bën që të më duket vetja si mjelës fshati dhe Klara si lopa që duhet mjelur).
Megjithatë Klarës nuk i bie në sy neveria ime sutienore.Madje ajo kujton se mua më lumturon pamja e kurrizit të saj të  ndarë simetrikisht nga rrypat e mëndafshtë.Oh,harrova tju them që Klara ka aq shumë nishane në kurriz dhe shpatulla,sa që mbi to mund të luash fare mirë lojën Mos u nxeh!,ku vendi i dënimeve patjetër që do të ishte pika ku ndodh sutienmbërthimi i rradhës.
Hedhim një sy përfundimtar nga pasqyra.jemi që të dy në rregull.Klara mëse në rregull.Kam veshur një palë short-se të bardha dhe një T-shirt të zezë me emblemën e vogël të lepurushit të playboy-it në anën e majtë të gjoksit.Ndjehem shumë në formë me këtë veshje.Klara ka veshur një rrobë gjysëmtransparente që më shumë i ngjan një këmishe nate,se sa një fustani.Në këmbë të dy kemi mbathur kepucë të bardha atletike.Natyrisht pa corape.
Klara më puth me dashuri kur i them që duket shumë sexy. E vështroj në sytë e kthjellët.Është e vetmja krijesë që sdo ta urreja kurrë,edhe n.q.s nuk do ta dashuroja apo sdo të më dashuronte më një ditë.E dua në atë lloj kuptimi që sdo ti bëja kurrë keq në cfarëdo lloj rrethane.Jemi dy pole të ndryshme,extreme të karakterit njerëzor.Nga përzjerja e qënjes së saj,e ëndërrave të saj,e budallallëqeve  dhe sinqeritetit të saj mund të dilte një pëllumb i bardhë paqeje.Nëse do të vazhdoja të njëjtën linjë krahasimesh ,unë do të isha një korb gri që sdo ti bëja keq askujt,jo se do të më dhimbsej,por se duke  bërë keq do të vërtetoja se, në fund të fundit,  unë nuk qenkam edhe aq i ndryshëm nga njerëzit.Kjo do të ishte fatale për mua.

Pas një ore gjithshka ndodh sipas parashikimit tim.Leshatori ngrihet i lumturuar dhe pasi merr aprovimin buzagaz niset përkrah Klarës buzëdetit.Më vjen keq për të shkretinNë favor të tij janë vetëm nata dhe dëshirat e tij dritëshkurtëra.Në nxitim e sipër ai ka harruar se plazhi në këtë orë të mbrëmjes është plot e përplot me shëtitës,ka harruar se cilido që ti shihte do ti mendonte si babë e bijë dhe kështu që insiativa për të futur  ndonjë dorë te Klara do të dështonte.Ka harruar se në moshën e tij njeriu e ka më të lehtë të japë një të puthur brenda mureve të dhomës,se sa  në ajër të hapur.Ai ka harruar shumë gjëra,ndër të cilat edhe gruan e tij  që e ngazëllyer nga fakti që pas kaq shumë vitesh martesë ndodhet në praninë e një mashkulli tjetër,aq të ndryshëm nga relikja e leshtë,luan me gotën e boshatisur në pritje të dickaje të re
Tërhiqemi të dy në një kënd të errët dhe të harruar nga të tjerët.E di që ajo mezi pret puthjen time.E puth si i marrë në gushë,në gjoks dhe pastaj gjuha ime gjarpëron nëpër gojën e saj.Ajo rënkon dhe lëshohet e tëra.Pas një eksplorimi gjinjsh duart e mia ulen më poshtë.Rënkon si ndonjë tridhjetëvjecare.Ndjej dorën e saj të më fërkojë në qendër të rëndesës,por pa më shkaktuar ndonjë humbje ekuilibri.Ndërsa merrem me vithet e saj të mëdha për pak sa nuk më kap të qeshurit.Megjithatë do të isha gënjeshtar po ta mohoja kënaqësinë dhe epshin që më fal ajo grua.Finalja është e përsosur.Pozicioni klasik.Morseta e kofshëve të saj.Kafshime reciproke qafësh.Kolpo të fuqishme dhe më pas disa caste pushim mbi gjinjtë e ngrohtë.Oh my God!Sja heq dot dorën nga xhunga e zezë.Por duhet.Ngrihemi.Vishemi.Shkundemi.Puthemi.Ajo plot afsh.Unë normal.Më pas,me vetëdije të plotë i jap numrin e telefonit tim.Ndofta sdo të më telefonojë kurrë,por sidoqoftë e meritonte.Jo se u tregua e gatëshme për djegjen e disa urëve të padjegura,por se u tregua tepër xhentile me leshterikun e saj:nuk foli asnjë fjalë për të shoqin.Asgjë.
Dolëm të shëtisim në bregdet edhe ne,ndoshta në kërkim të dy të tjerëve.Nuk folëm pothuajse fare,ndoshta nga që i takuam menjëherë ata.Megjithatë jam i sigurtë që edhe një kilometër të kishim ecur të vetëm të dy,ajo përsëri nuk do të fliste asnjë fjalë.Ndoshta nga që ishte grua zonjë.Grua pesëdhjetëvjecare.E përse mund dhe duhet të fliste?

Rrëfimi i Klarës:

Shëtitëm një copë herë të mirë buzëdetit.Fliste vetëm ai.Unë dëgjoja kokëulur dhe herë pas here në mendje,në një përfytyrim të detyruar nga fjalët e tij, më vinin kukulla të vockla bjonde me fustane dhe flokë të cjerrë,një nënë  me përparëse të bardhë duke gatuar tërë qejf një byrek të madh,një burrë flokëkuq mustaqelli që me të hyrë në shtëpi godiste ,shante dhe ulurinte mbi një grua të urtë dhe mbi një vogëlush të brishtë.
Më erdhi shumë keq për fëmijërinë e tij të vështirë.Dy-tri herë ndjeva lotë në sytë e mi.Tregonte thjeshtë dhe ngadalë.Ecëm së bashku deri në fund të plazhit.Ishte i palumtur.
Jo se nuk kish ditur ti kalonte sic duhej vitet e shkuara,rininë dhe ëndërrat e tij,por për një arësye që më tronditi:kish bërë njëzet vjet burg dhe e shoqja e kish pritur!Në kohën që ne u takuam me ju,po më thoshte që e shoqja e tij kish gabuar vetëm një herë në jetë dhe gabimi i saj kish zgjatur plot njëzetvjet pritje.
Doja ta përqafoja atë njeri të vuajtur që fliste,fliste e fliste për arësyen e vetme që kish heshtur për shumë viteKishte njëzet vjet që skish folur me një vajzë të re.A nuk është e tmerrshme?Ishte aq tronditës në rrëfimet e tij ,saqë herë bëhej i frikshëm e herë si një fëmijë i trembur.Historia e tij më kujtonte disa thriller horror,jo me vampirë,por me foshnje që të tmerrojnë me tiparet prej burri të rritur apo në rastin më të mirë,foshnje me zë burri.
Nga burgu i kishin mbetur dy kujtime :i habitur!:  pari,kur i kishte vdekur shoku i qelisë me të cilin kishte ndarë vitet e burgut :perqeshje: ër tri ditë rresht ai nuk u kish treguar gardianëve për vdekjen e tij,thjeshtë për të përfituar racionin e tij ushqimor.I dyti,humbja përjetë e libidos.
Është njeriu që më është dhimbsur më shumë në jetë.

----------


## whisper

TREGIM  I  BAZUAR  NË   HISTORINË  E  VËRTETË  TË  POLAKES ALJA, NJË  E  NJOHURA  IME  E  EMIGRACIONIT.


-6- UNDERGROUND

Historia që po ju tregoj ka ndodhur diku aty nga fundviti 1998 në qytetin e Athinës. Në night-club-in ku punoja si ndihmës barman njoha një polake që edhe pse e punësuar prej disa muajsh në të njëjtin lokal,nuk shoqërohej me asnjërin nga djemtë apo vajzat e punës , gjë disi e panatyrshme për dikë që punon në ambjente të tilla. Madje edhe klientëve u falte vec buzëqeshjen  e mirësjellë të kamarieres.Në telefonin e punës ku zilet binin papushim askush nuk kerkonte polaken.As miq e mesa dukej as ndonjë  dashnor i saj nuk ish dukur kurrë në barin tonë për të pirë qoftë edhe një kafe të ngrohtë.Jetonte e vetme në një apartament adresën e të cilit nuk e dinte asnjëri prej nesh. Natyra e mbyllur dhe e ndrojtur e saj bëri që shumë shpejt dikush nga ne ta  emërtonte polaken simpatike me pseudonimin miqësor UNDERGROUND. Kjo emërtesë edhe për faktin se të gjithë ne mendonim se sidoqoftë kjo vajze duhet të kishte një jetë  tjetër e cila zhvillohej underground dhe jashtë vështrimit të syve dhe thashethemeve tona.Kështu, natën e Krishtlindjeve, ndërsa po mbyllnim lokalin, aty rreth mesnatës, polakja afrohet drejt makinës sime të ndezur dhe më pyet se ku do ta kaloja atë natë të shenjtë.Pasi i thashë që do të rrija i vetëm në shtëpi,me një gjakftohtësi të habitshme, më sugjeroi të vinte edhe ajo në shtëpinë time për ta festuar së bashku në shtëpinë time.Po unë nuk do ta festoj.,i thashë. Ska gjë,qoftë edhe për të qëndruar me dikë sonte këtë natë.Kam nevojë të mos jem e vetmuar sonte!
Rrugës për në shtëpi nuk e perjashtova nga opsionet e mundshme të kalimit të asaj nate  edhe atë të seksit.Undergroundi më intrigonte edhe me dicka tjetër:ishim të vetmit që i kishim kaluar të tridhjetat nga stafi i punës ku pjesa tjetër përbëhej nga pothuajse njëzetëvjecarë të harbuar.
Hymë në shtëpinë time dhe ndërsa Undergroundi po sistemohej në një kolltuk,unë gjeta rastin të hyja në dhomën e gjumit dhe të kontrolloja nëse kishte mbetur ndonjë prezervativ në sirtar.Pasi bëmë nga një dush të ngrohtë,  u ulëm pranë njëri tjetrit me nga një gotë rum në dorë.Nuk flisnim pothuajse asgjë.Ndricimi i zbehtë dhe tingujt e muzikës që mbushnin dhomën ma bënë më të lehtë përqafimin e asaj vajze që cuditërisht qëndronte si e ngrirë mes kolltukut,por pa i bërë ndonjë rezistencë krahut tim mbi shpatullat e saja.Ndërsa kërkova ta puthja natyrshëm, sic puthet një femër e lirë që dëshiron ta kalojë natën në shtëpinë tënde,u ngrit me rrëmbim,mbuloi fytyrën me duar dhe u fut në dhomën time të gjumit.Mendova që e kisha fyer me padurimin tim dhe ndërsa arrita para derës së mbyllur qëndrova ca caste duke përfytyruar Undergroundin të përlotur dhe ndjeva dhëmbshuri për atë vajzë që në fund të fundit ishte si edhe unë një emigrante e vetmuar ,larg vëndit të saj.
Kur hapa derën e pashë të qëndronte ulur mbi shtrat,por aspak e përlotur,por me  një qëndrim që dëshmonte vendosmërinë e njeriut që di se cbën.
Nëse dëshiron të bëjmë seks bashkë,mund ta provojmë,por fillimisht dua të të rrëfej dicka që ti duhet ta dish.Ne të dy nuk jemi as shokë e as miq,ndaj ke të drejtë në reagimin tënd ndaj kësaj femre që u ofrua vetë për të qenë sonte me ty.Të zgjodha ty si dëshmitar të këtij rrëfimi për arësyen e thjeshtë se ti mund ta përjetësosh atë në njërin nga tregimet e tua.Nuk kam lexuar asgjë nga ato që shkruan ti,por di që flet bukur.Mbase dikë  mund ta ndihmojë edhe ky rrëfim.
Emri im i vërtetë është Ana W. Kam lindur në një qytet të largët të Polonisë,ku kam kaluar edhe gjysmën e jetës sime.Babai im  ishte nëpunës dhe mamaja ime mësuese.Ata kishin pesë fëmijë dhe unë isha i treti.Ishim një familje e lumtur,të paktën në sytë e të tjerëve.Gjithmonë jam krenuar me emrin tim,madje që e vogël,kur në shtëpi na vinte ndonjë vizitor i ri,unë ndjeja një kënaqësi të madhe kur e përshëndesja duke i thënë Mirëseerdhe!Më quajnë Ana W!.
Ndonëse  te  të tjerët emri im nuk bënte ndonjë efekt të madh, mua më dukej se duke  e shqiptuar tërë forcë e krenari emrin tim,e vija edhe më shumë në dukje faktin që unë ekzistoja.
Dicka kish filluar të ishte e ndryshme ndoshta që në fëmijërinë time.Një baba i urtë,pothuajse i pazoti për të veshur edhe pantallonat e tij,nëse nuk do të kishte pranë vetes mamanë që në të vërtetë ishte shtylla e shtëpisë.Nëna ime ishte një nga femrat më femër që kam njohur në jetën time,pavarësisht nga fakti që në mënyrën me të cilën ajo drejtonte jetën dhe ekonominë e familjes,rritjen dhe arësimimin e fëmijëve të shumtë,tregonte dinamikën e një mashkulli.
Nuk më pëlqente fakti që kisha motra: do të doja të kisha vëllezër ose ,në mungesë të tyre,të isha fëmijë i vetëm.Isha në një nevojë të vazhdueshme për vëmëndje dhe dashuri,aq më tepër që nga natyra isha e ndrojtur dhe jo me ndonjë bukuri kushedi se cfarë.Motrat e mija kishin dashnorët e tyre për të cilët diskutonin kokë më kokë në dhomën e fëmijëve.Dëgjoja mendimet dhe përshtypjet e tyre për ata djem dhe habitesha kur mendoja se cgjë interesante kishte në ta.
Isha rreth gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjec dhe akoma sdija se cishte dashuria.Në këtë moshë,për arësye ekonomike,nëna ime vendosi të më heqë nga shkolla dhe të më fusë në punë.Kështu fillova punë në një librari,nën këshillat dhe porositë e një tridhjetëvjecareje që e quanin Rudi.Një grua e fortë dhe autoritare që më tërhoqi që në fillim  duke më bërë që të kuptoja se femrat më tërhiqnin më shumë se meshkujt.Aty,për herë të parë,unë kuptova arësyen pse smë kishin tërhequr kurrë rrëfimet e  motrave të mia për dashnorët e tyre.Nëse do të kisha pasur vëllezër,ndoshta,do ta kisha zbuluar të vërtetën për veten time më herët.
Një mëngjez,ndërsa po ndrrohesha në dhomën e veshjes,e veshur vetëm me të mbathura dhe kanatjere,dera u hap dhe brenda hyri Rudi.Që ditën e parë kisha ndjerë një frikë,një nënshtrim të këndëshëm ndaj saj,ndonëse nuk më kish dhënë ndonjë shkak.Ndërsa ajo hyri, unë kryqëzova krahët mbi gjinjtë e mi,duart mbi shpatullat lakuriqe.Ajo nisi të më vështrojë në një mënyrë të tillë që mu duk sikur të isha komplet e zhveshur.Edhe para një burri nuk do ta provoja atë ndjenjë turpi dhe skuqjen e atij casti. Më falni!Nuk e dija që ju mund të hynit,pëshpërita e humbur. Ska gjë!, tha ajo Dukesh shumë e këndëshmeke trup të bukur
Rudi bëri ca hapa dhe qëndroi para meje.Pastaj më preku flokët dhe gishtërinjtë  rrëshqitën ngadalë mbi faqet dhe qafën time.
Sa e këndëshme je!Dhe sa e njomë dhe e pastër!
Kurrë sdo ta harroj mënyrën me të cilën ajo kish shqiptuar fjalën e pastër.Më vonë mësova për pasionin e saj për pastërtinë dhe rregullin në gjithshka.
E shikova drejt në sytë shpues,blu si deti,ndërsa një dridhje më përshkoi të tërën ,ndërkohë që krahët e saj më mbështollën pas vetes. Vogëlushja ime !Paske mbërdhirë!.U ngjesha pas saj.Ndjeva trupin e saj energjik,gjinjtë e fortë dhe të ngrohtë,duart e saj mbi shpinën time lakuriqe.Dheatëhere ndjeva një emocion të fortë e të cuditshëm të buronte nga thellësia e trupit tim,të më përfshinte e të më hidhte në një përqafim të butë e pasionant.
Ngrita kokën dhe arrita të kap një mirënjohje pothuajse triumfante që ajo e lëshoi drejt meje me sytë e zgjuar.Pastaj Rudi përkuli kokën dhe më puthi shpejtë e ngrohtë në buzë me një puthje që ndonëse zgjati aq pak,më hodhi për jetë në krahët e saj.Për herë të parë u ndjeva e dashuruar.Doja të flisja ,por nuk guxoja.Nuk i besova zërit tim që mbyturazi murmuriti Ah,Rudi!
Ajo ,si të kish kuptuar se sa e sa ah-e fshiheshin në atë murmurimë,tha Ne duhet të bisedojmë,Anë e dashur.Mundet sonte?.
Doja të thërrisja me gjithë forcën Po,po dhe jo vetëm sonte,por cdo natë të jetës!,por thashë vetëm fjalët Jam e zënë.Më vjen keq!
Pas disa ditëve e lamë të takoheshim në shtëpinë e saj.Ishte një shtëpi e madhe dhe e rehatshme.
Pasi më përshëndeti,më shtyu lehtë brenda dhe tërhoqi derën pas saj.Kish ndërruar veshjen dhe modelin e flokëve.Një bluzë e ngushtë dhe një minifund mbulonin trupin e saj.U ktheva drejt saj dhe krejt natyrshëm ajo më mori në krahët e saj.Përsëri ndjeva trupin dhe gjinjtë e saj të fortë kundrejt meje,përsëri i njëjti emocion,e njëjta dridhje.E humbur në atë grua që rrezatonte bukuri dhe forcë,e lëshova trupin në duart e saja.Rudi përkëdheli qafën,supet e mi e ,duke zbritur poshtë,duart e saj më zhveshin ngadalë,pa shumë epsh,por tërë dhëmbshuri.Zbuloi gjinjtë e mi e nisi ti përkëdhelë e fërkojë butësisht e me një lëvizje energjike më ngriti kokën dhe për të dytën herë ndjeva mbi buzë shijen e lumturisë që më falte puthja e saj e gjatë dhe e fortëKrahët,këmbët dhe tërë trupin ndjeva të më këputeshin,sa që edhe mund të rrëzohesha,kur zëri i Rudit më përmëndi Oh,Ana,të lutem më fal,porje shumë e ëmbëlmë fal!
Përse të të fal? Mua më pëlqeu,fola e hutuar me naivitet.
Qëndruam ca në heshtje.Rudi e mori veten e para dhe duke ecur hijshëm me mua për dore,na uli mbi një kanape në një qosh të dhomës.
Ne duhet të flasim!Ti dhe unë.,tha ajo.Folëm një copë herë të  mirë mbi homoseksualizmin.
Unë dëshiroja aq shumë të më puthjetë më shtërngoje në krahët e tu dhe pastaj fëmijërisht shtova Unë të bëra ty të më puthje!.Rudi qeshi.Më do vërtetë?,e pyeta.Po,të dashurova që në momentin kur ti hyre për herë të parë në librari,ishte përgjigja e saj.
Vërtetë kur hyre në shtëpi atë ditë ti mendove vec për mua?,vazhdova e entuziazmuar.
Isha gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjecare dhe befasisht ndjehesha krenare që unë të isha  heroina e vuajtjes dhe dashurisë së një gruaje aq të bukur.Në ato momente,ndoshta padrejtësisht,në heshtje mendova keq për nënën dhe motrat e mija që smë kishin dhënë e kushtuar aq kujdes,dhëmbshuri e përkëdhelje,sa po më falte kjo grua,deri para pak ditësh,e panjohur,sot nënë,motër dhe mbi të gjitha,e dashura ime e parë,dashuria ime e parë.
Kështu,e ulur në atë kanape unë u bëra lesbike.Unë nuk e dija atë gjë atëherë,vite më parë,por sot,kur më vinë ndërmënd sa e sa kujtime,e kuptoj që gjithshka nisi mbi atë kanape, ku Rudi për herë të parë më shprehu dhe pohoi dashurinë e saj.
Rudi më mësoi rreth jetës më shumë nga ckish bërë ndonjë tjetër.Nuk ish përpjekur të bënte seks me mua që në rastin e parë,por duke më hapur shtigjet drejt asaj që unë kisha ndjerë në heshtje kaq e kaq kohë e që e kisha varrosur të pashpresë diku në një skutë të errët të vetëdijës sime,bëri që unë të ndjeja magjinë e dashurisë që dy gra mund ti falin njëra-tjetrës,si dy motra,si nënë e bijë,si dy dashnore pa të fshehta midis tyre.
Ndërsa dëgjoja zërin e saj të tregonte për Safonë,poeteshën e famshme të Greqisë së lashtë,nënën shpirtërore të lesbikeve,u afrova edhe më shumë pranë saj,duke u futur nën sqetullën e saj si një zog i vogël,ndërsa me dorën time lehtë-lehtë i ngrita bluzën dhe i përkëdhela gjinjtë e fryrë,tërë ndrojtje dhe frikë,pastaj dora ime ngriu mbi formën e gjirit,pa guxuar ta prekte ashtu sic doja ta prekja
Rudi pushoi së treguari,ndërsa heshtja dhe gjysëmerrësira  kish mbuluar dhomën.Dëgjohej vec zhurma e shiut që kish filluar ndërkohë rrëmbyeshëm.Papritmas Rudi më mori në krahë dhe ma mbuloi fytyrën me të puthura.Ishte aq e ngrohtë,e gjallë,tepër e rënë në dashuri me mua dhe mjeshtre e artit të dashurisë në magjinë që dinte të krijonte me puthjet e saja.
Nuk e di se si më kish zhveshur të tërën,por papritur ndjeva trupin e saj mbi timin dhe buzët e saj të më preknin kudo në trupin tim të brishtë.
A kisha qenë vallë më e lumtur më parë, më shumë se në ato caste që unë kisha zbuluar se kisha një trup që mund tu falte lumturinë mua dhe atyre që e preknin?
Aq naive dhe fëmijë kisha qenë deri në atë moment,sa që nuk i kisha provuar kurrë ndjenjat e egra të vetë jetës.Më dukej se kisha rilindur në një botë që për mua kurrë më parë skish ekzistuar.
Duart e saj ishin aq të ëmbëla mbi gjinjtë,krahët dhe kofshët e mija.Më puthi përsëri lehtë,ngadalë,sikur të kish frikë se nga brishtësia trupi im do të thërmohej në mijëra copëza të pambledhëshme kurrë.Në  të vërtetë shpirti më ish thërmuar dhe ribashkuar me shpirtin e asaj gruaje aq të dashur,aq zonjë dhe fëmijë njëkohësisht.
Shumë vite më vonë unë pata rastin të bëj seks edhe me meshkuj,por kurrë në marrëdhënjet me ta nuk gjeta atë që më fali Rudi,dhembshurinë,durimin,dashurinë e nënlëkurës e të shpirtit që mua mund të mi falte vec një grua -e në rastin më të keq- nëna ime.
Gjatë tërë këtyre viteve kam kërkuar nga vetvetja,por pa gjetur përgjigje,përse njerëzit janë homoseksualë.Tashmë, e lodhur nga pikëpyetjet, i kam thjeshtuar të gjitha në një  kështu ishte e shkruar.Nuk jam e kënaqur që jam lesbike,kam kaluar nëpër rrathët e Ferrit,shpesh herë pa e merituar,vetëm e vetëm se jam e tillë.Jetë më  të  vështirë se gruaja e dashuruar nga burri i saj i devotshëm dhe fëmijët e gëzuar përreth.Megjithatë lumturia blihet me cdo cmim,mjafton që ajo të të cojë në pikën e moskthimit të kokës prapa duke thënë nën zë Ah,sa keq që veprova ashtu!.
Marrëdhënjet e mia me Rudin vazhduan për dy vjet me rradhë.Të fshehta,larg opinionit të ndyrë hipokrit të qytetit tim.Në sytë e bashkëqytetarëve të mij isha një vajzë e urtë dhe e heshtur që cuditërisht spo i dilte fati.Për fat të mirë apo të keq, qyteti dhe shoqëria jonë i kishte veshët  të shurdhër për të dëgjuar melodinë e lumturisë së një lesbikeje.
Ishte Rudi ajo që më mësoi aq natyrshëm se të ishe lesbike ishte po aq turp sa edhe të mos ishe e tillë,një e vërtetë që unë jo thjeshtë e mësova,por edhe e jetova.Prej saj mësova atë që nuk lejohet,atë që dënohet dhe përcmohet,por që është aq e vërtetë.Homoseksualët janë njerëz dhe njerëzit janë si lulet.Pak kujdes i ngjall,pak moskujdes i vyshk.
Ishin dy vjet të një dashurie trupore dhe shpirtërore që i dhanë cdo sekonde emrin tonë,bukurinë tonë,të vërtetën tonë.Do të doja edhe unë tia tregoja plot dëshirë dashurinë time të madhe një shoqeje,motrave apo edhe nënës,por e dija reagimin.Do të isha më fatkeqja në botë.kështu që e mbajta brenda vetes sime si gjënë më të shtrenjtë,më të lartë që se meritonte kurrë të përbaltej nga llumi i moralit.Do të kisha qenë e lumtur të vazhdonte sa më gjatë, por

Këtu Undergraundi e ndërpre rrëfimin dhe ndezi një cigare.Kisha mbetur i hutuar, në këmbë para saj, gjatë gjithë rrëfimit,madje nuk kisha parë se qielli që dukej pas perdeve ishte përflakur nga fishekzjarre të shumta inkandeshente të njerëzve që jashtë mes dëborës festonin në ekstazën e rradhës lindjen e Krishtit.
Pasi e thithi fort cigaren, Undergraundi vazhdoi:
Një ditë ajo vdiq.E shtypi një makinë.Pas ca orësh dha shpirt në spitalin e vogël të qytetit.Dicka pas mesnate.
Të  nësërmen në mengjez, ndërsa po shkoja për në punë,dëgjova zërin e fqinjit tonë  të  më thoshte i mërzitur E more vesh?Zonja Rudi vdiq aksidentalisht!
Kanë kaluar dymbëdhjetë vjet që atë ditë,por  edhe tani i ndjej në veshët e mi ato pak fjalë të tmerrshme.U ktheva në shtëpi dhe nisa të qaj me dënesë në heshtje.Nëna dhe motrat mu afruan praën të më qetësonin,pasi ndonëse nuk dinin gjë për lidhjen tonë,vlerësonin dashurinë dhe simpatinë që Rudi kish patur gjithmonë për mua.
Dy javë pasi u varros Rudi shëtita me një djalë të quajtur Jancek.Pas tre muajsh u fejuam dhe pas një viti u martuam.
Kur kujtoj atë periudhë të  jetës urrej vetveten.Smë kish mbetur asgjë vec egoizmit në shpirt.Sot mendoj se vdekja e Rudit më mësoi më shumë se cme kish mësuar ajo vetë.E urreva Jancekun që në momentin kur më puthi për të parën herë.Ai ishte një djalë i këndëshëm dhe simpatik,por duart e tija të nxehta mbi trupin tim më sëmurnin.I kisha dhënë të kuptonte se edhe mua më pëlqente të martohesha me të :mace e verdhe: ë paktën do të zhdukesha nga familja ime,ku tani që ndjenin ikjen time,nisën të më kushtojnë vëmëndje dhe kujdes.Më në fund nëna ime e zbuloi që kishte edhe një vajzë tjetër!
Netëve mes ëndërrave i kërkoja të falur Rudit që po martohesha dhe Jancekut që e bëra të më dashurojë duke e ditur që nuk mund ta dashuroja kurrë.Gjatë fejesës sonë ai shpesh u përpoq të kryente një akt seksual me mua,por unë dija ta shmangja duke i thënë që virgjëria ime do të ishte dhurata ime për të në ditën e martesës.
Erdhi dhe dita e martesës.Mamaja qante,ndërsa motrat përpiqeshin që unë të dilja një nuse sa më e bukur.Lule dhe oriz mbi ne.
Atë natë Jancek,mes epshit,kish pritur momentin e cvirgjërimit tim.Më shtriu në krevat dhe unë mbylla sytë që të ndaloja lotët,ndërkohë që duart e tij të etura përkëdhelnin gjoksin tim,trupin tim të ftohtë.E lashë të më puthte në buzë, në pritje për të më puthur dhe përkëdhelur edhe pjesët e tjera të trupit,por kjo gjë kurrë nuk ndodhi.Papritmas ,duke hungërirë si një bishë, më mbuloi të tërën me trupin e tij.Ndërsa ai po kënaqej,unë ndjeva një dhimbje të fortë dhe të zgjatur që sa vinte e përkeqësohej. Jancek,mjaft të lutem!,thirra unë,por ai më kish harruar të tërën i përqëndruar totalisht te vrima e përgjakur e seksit tim,duke mos e kuptuar që unë sdija asgjë nga ai akt që po kryenim.
E pafuqishme iu dorëzova e tëra.E shtrirë ndjeja lotët të më rridhnin faqeve të nxehtë e të rëndë.Ndodhesha e shtrirë në një shtrat dhimbjesh,në krahët e një burri që nuk mund ta dashuroja kurrë
Më vonë,disa javë para divorcit,me Jancekun shpesh i kujtonim orët e para të martesës sonë,secili sipas mënyrës së vet:ai plot epsh e pasion,unë plot tmerr e neveri.Gjatë kësaj kohe kisha mësuar ta respektoja atë,madje edhe ta dashuroja,por nuk ishte ajo dashuria që mban bashkë një burrë me një grua.
Një ditë prej ditësh i tregova tim shoqi për veten dhe për Rudin.Vitet që kalova me Rudin më dhanë kurajon ti tregoja atij se cila isha e cfarë isha.
Muaj të tmerrshëm e të vështirë më prisnin në ditët e mëvonëshme.Akoma më e vështirë ishte për tim shoq.Ai duhej të kuptonte dicka që nuk i përkiste botës së tij,të provonte dhe të respektonte ndjenja që ai kurrë nuk e dinte që ekzistonin.Për homoseksualizmin ai dinte vetëm fjalën turp,ndërsa për mua ajo gjendje ishte vetë jeta ime.
Megjithatë ai u mësua me faktin që unë isha lesbike,gjë që më bëri ta doja e ta respektoja si asnjëherë më parë gjatë martesës sonë.Por në thellësi të tij ai më dënonte ,pa ditur se për cgjë unë isha fajtore.
Kështu një ditë mblodha plackat.Po ku të ikja?Kush do të më kuptonte?Nga njëra anë opinioni fals dhe nga ana tjetër ligji i padrejtë për homoseksualët
Vendosa të arratisem nga atdheu im,ku skish gjë që të më mbante më vec kujtimit të Rudit dhe varrit të saj.Një ditë para se të largohesha shkova në varreza,qava e vetme duke prekur dhe puthur fotografinë e ftohtë të Rudit që zbukuronte varrin e saj të thjeshtë.Nuk i cova lule,por vec lotë.
Tani,pas kaq vitesh në dhe të huaj jam mësuar të jetoj ashtu sic duhet të jetojë një njeri i llojit tim,pa miq e shokë,por me njohje të  pasigurta  të një  nate.Kontakte të mishit,por jo të shpirtit, pavarësisht nga kënaqësia që mund të më kenë dhënë.
Boshllëkun që më la Rudi skam arritur ta mbush dot,ndaj edhe kërkoj me ngulm të gjej përsëri atë ndjenjë paralizuese dashurie dhe dhëmbshurie që vite  më  parë i dha jetës sime kuptimin dhe emrin e saj.Dhe  për sa kohë që unë jetoj me këtë boshllëk,në veshë më kumbon zëri i Rudit që ndërsa rrinim të përqafuara pranë zjarrit,më thoshte Nuk ka rëndësi se nga cili burim ujitet lulja,mjafton që ajo të lulëzojë e bukur!

Këtu kish mbaruar rrëfimi i saj.Ish ngritur dhe më kish pyetur për dicka që nuk e dëgjova.Isha murosur i tëri.Kur erdha në vete dëgjova zërin e saj poshtë ballkonit tim Taxi,taxi!.Dola me vrull në ballkon, por ndërkohë taksia e verdhë me Undergroundin brenda saj gjarpëroi rrugën mes një grupi gjysëmlakuriq  të dehurish që festonin lindjen e Jezuit.

----------


## whisper

- NGANJËHERË KUR BIE DËBORË

Ai gjithmonë kish ushqyer një antipati disi anormale për dimrin.Mjaftonte leximi i fjalës dimër në faqet e ndonjë libri që ai të mblidhej kruspull në qoshen më të ngrohtë të dhomës,të mbulohej me kujdes me një batanie të trashë,pa harruar të porosiste të motrën ti sillte pranë një borsë me ujë të ngrohtë që ajo ia vendoste me dashuri pranë gjoksit,si për ti treguar vëllait të vetëm se misioni i një motërze ishte dhurimi i ngrohtësisë.
Imazhi i fjalës dimër sdo të ishte i plotë po të harronim edhe corapet e leshta që e ëma,kjo krijesë e dhëmbshur,thurrte cdo dimër e  për tu hedhur gjatë pranverës në ndonjë cep anonim të ndonjë valixheje të strukur diku mes një rafti të improvizuar mbi depon e druve.
Më vonë,student i varfër dhe larg familjes,dimri i kish sjellë ndërmënd vec këpucë dhe corape të lagura,të vëna mbi njërin nga kaloriferët e dhomës modeste,pranë një palë mbathjeve të lara në urgjencë e sipër-pasojë e takimit të papritur me një qënje flokëgjatë dhe simpatike që në kofidencë i kish pohuar se i pëlqente dimri dhe dëbora.
Vite më pas,fati dhe lapsi i një matufi ministror e kishin degdisur në një fshat verior, ku dimri zgërdhihej me tërë ftohtësinë e tij për plot gjysëm viti.Vetmia dhe i ftohti shumë shpejt e bënë më të ashpër e më të ftohtë se vetë dimri.Tashmë ai se kishte frikë dimrin.Thjesht e urrente.Skish më nevojë as për borsën e ngrohtë,as për corapet e leshta e as për zjarrin bubulak që fshatarët e mëncur e të palarë ndiznin cdo mëngjez për inxhinierin që do tu ndërtonte hidrocentralin.
Por sonte këtë natë,pas kaq vitesh në emigracion,larg gjithshkaje të ngrohtë dhe të ftohtë të së kaluarës,ai kish ndjerë që dicka kish ndryshuar.
Kishte rreth një orë që ish mbërthyer pranë xhamit të dritares duke vështruar dëborën e bardhë që magjishëm dhe lehtë-lehtë, si një puthje,kish nisur të mbulonte qytetin,rrugët,degët e limonave dhe portokajve që zbukuronin shtëpinë e tij.Thithte mendueshëm cigaren dhe herë pas here fshinte me dorë avullin mbi xhamin e ftohtë.
Kurrë ndonjëherë sish futur në mendime nga rënja e dëborës.Aq më pak nga dëbora e një vendi të huaj.Vështrimi i tij kish ndjekur për minuta të tëra atë desantim të bardhë,të heshtur,fitimtar të atyre flokëzave të brishta mbi asfaltin e ftohtë dhe mbi kangjellat e hekurta që i nënshtroheshin atij pushtimi të bardhë në heshtje të plotë.
Aq i butë ishte ai pushtim,saqë ishte e pamundur që atij të mos i vinte  nga skajet e largët të kujtesës zëri i ngrohtë i dashurisë,i kësaj dëbore të pastër,e vetmja dëborë e ngrohtë që bie mbi njeriun aq pa u kuptuar,deri sa një ditë e ngrin të tërin me ngrohtësinë e saj të akullt e që më vonë,në shkrirjen e saj po aq të pakuptueshme,largohet për të të lënë të ngrirë e të palëvizshëm mes vetmisë që lë pas shkrirja e saj e papritur
Fjalë të buta e të lehta si dëbora kishin rënë mbrëmjeve rreth tij për tia bërë më të bukur ëndërrën
Puthje të buta e të lehta si dëbora e kësaj nate për tia bërë më të gjatë ëndërrimin
Premtime,lotë,përgjërime nën stalagmitet e sapoformuara të dashurisë dhe përsëri puthje,me dhjetëra,me qindra,me mijëra,si flokët e dëbortë të kësaj nate
Më pas ato ishin shkrirë duke lënë pas një llokë shpesh të zezë e më shpesh të pangjyrë që ai netëve vetmitare ishte përpjekur tu jepte ngjyrën e bardhë e të pastër të së djeshmes,ngjyrë që në të vërtetë,në rastin më të mirë,i ngjasonte një grije të errët,të thinjur,të hirtë,si një lëngim i gjatë,aq larg bardhësisë së kësaj mbrëmjeje të pazakontë në shkëlqimin e saj.
Por fundja,sonte gjithshka ishte e bardhë,e pastër,e paqtë.
E bardhë një fotografi e saj mbi komodinë,e bardhë edhe shenja e një buzëkuqi në jakën e një këmishe që ai se kish larë prej muajsh,i bardhë edhe llumi i kafesë ku sapo kish fikur cigaren e hidhur të rradhës
Sonte me mijëra sy shohin magjinë e kësaj dëbore,me mijëra vogëlushë luajnë mes saj,me mijëra nëna shqetësohen nëse fëmijët e tyre mbërdhijnë(ndoshta edhe e ëma me corapet e leshta ndër duart e plakura),me mijëra dashnorë qëllojnë njëri-tjetrin mes lotëve të gëzimit,mes lumturisë të të qënurit bashkë.
Ndoshta edhe ajo,simpatikja flokëgjatë,po qëllon dikë me topa bore.Ndoshta dikush po i fut ca dëborë në qafë,sic kish bërë edhe ai dikur.E pse jo?
Mblodhi buzët me përcmim.më pas buzëqeshi hidhur e më vonë qeshi me zë të lartë pa e kuptuar as vetë.
Ishte një natë e bardhë,e bardhë,e bardhë,me një dëborë po aq të bardhë.Prandaj edhe e qeshura iu shndërrua në një dëshirë për të luajtur edhe ai jashtë në dëborë.Doli dhe i dehur nga magjia e bardhë nisi të rrokulliset,të kërcejë,të thërrasë,të vrapojë e përsëri të shtrihet i harruar mbi petkun e bardhë të mbrëmjes së dëbortë.
Për një cast vetja iu duk si idiot.U ngrit rrëmbimthi,shkundi dëborën nga shpatullat dhe hodhi vështrimin nga rruga me frikën se mos dikujt i kish rënë në sy cmenduria e tij.Pasi u sigurua që ishte i lirë në cmendurinë e tij,vazhdoi përsëri lojën fëminore.Bëri ca topa me kujdes,si dikur,dhe i vendosi në parvazin e dritares.Ishte i gatshëm për sulm.Për dreq ishte i vetëm mes asaj fushe të bardhë beteje.Nuk donte ta besonte që pikërisht sonte,kësaj nate të bardhë me dëborë të bardhë,ai është i vetëm.
Nisi të qëllojë kokrat e limonave e portokajve,pastaj portën e jashtme të shtëpisë,një antenë televizori të fqinjit,si dhe mbi një qen të mbërdhirë që kaloi me bishtin ndër shalë duke kuisur me një zë të mjerë.
Vonë-vonë,me një entuziazëm të beftë,nisi të bënte një njeri prej dëbore.Ndërsa po merrej me veprën e tij ,mendja iu rikthye tek simpatikja flokëgjatë që ndoshta në ato momente po zhgrryhej në dëborë nën trupin e ngrohtë të atij tjetrit.Ky mendim e shoqëroi gjatë gjithë atyre casteve e ndoshta ndikoi në shëmtimin e atij njeriu të dëborte,vepër e duarve që dridheshin jo më nga i ftohti,por nga zemërimi,një zemërim ndoshta i bardhë.
U largua ca hapa,mori topat e bardhë në duar dhe nisi të qëllojë mbi krijesën e tij, herë lëhtë-lehtë si të qëllonte flokëgjatën e herë me tërë forcën si të qëllonte atë tjetrin.Për dreq ,në rastin e fundit asnjë nga topat nuk binte në shenjë.Kjo gjë e nervozoi,ndaj u afrua te njeriu prej dëbore,i futi një të sharë dhe më pas cizmet e tij nisën ta shqelmojnë pa mëshirë deri sa e kthyen në një grumbull të lerosur dëbore,ndoshta e vetmja gjë e lerosur e kësaj nate të bardhë.Pasi shurroi një copë herë aty, e kuptoi që,në fund të fundit,bënte ftohtë dhe ishte bërë qull.
Futet në shtëpi,than kokën me një peshqir dhe pasi ndez një cigare,i ulur pranë kaloriferit,nis të vështrojë përsëri dëborën jashtë,por këtë herë pa rënë në mendime.Thjesht i bindur që në të vërtetë dëbora nuk është edhe aq e bardhë dhe e magjishme.Këtë bindje ia përforcoi edhe ideja që nesër në mëngjez petku i bardhë do të nëpërkëmbej shëmtuar nga hapat e kalimtarëve,nga hapat e tij,të saj dhe të atij tjetrit.Aty pranë do të jenë ndoshta edhe gjurmët e qenit të mbërdhirë që sidoqoftë kishte merituar dicka më shumë nga kjo natë.

----------


## whisper

> Jane te tuat keto shkrime,apo ... ?




???????
PO

----------


## StormAngel

Se kam per te keq,e shof qe kane nje volum te gjate shkrimet ndersa koha ne te cilen postohet eshte e shkurter dhe doja te pyes per origjinalitetin.
Asgje te keqe nuk mendoj.
nuk e kisha me te keq   :Lulja3:  
Dhe me pergjigjen qe mora...Huh,

----------


## macia_blu

Di ... Di..., Di... eh dite pa emer!

----------


## whisper

Ndodh shpesh,sidomos ne Shqiperi,qe nje autori t'i mbeten ne doreshkrim dhe neper disketa me qindra faqe,kjo fale mundesive ekonomike qe ofron buxheti vetiak...

----------


## StormAngel

Perdorke edhe sarkazem e?
Mire se vjen o trim/ereshe
 :ngerdheshje: 
Nejse,une s`kam c`te them tjeter.
Kerkoj falje


Stormi

----------


## MI CORAZON

Vazhdo, vazhdo ... por do të të degdisim për edukim në "prodhim" !  
S'po i nënvizoj tani, por ke shkruar ca të forta më sipër që jam shkrirë duke qesh !
Ç'pozë kish marrë ajo në rërë? Si nudot e Renesansës?    :pa dhembe:  

"Më pëlqen kjo e vërtetë, ndaj përpiqem të hiqem edhe unë i mërzitur nga e përditshmja që na vret si pa kuptuar.Në fakt unë jam i mërzitur ,kështu që s’është nevoja të shtirem."  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

krezi oll bejbi !

Kujdes me shenjat e pikesimit dhe hapsirat mes fjalive qe te shmangesh ca elefanta e arusha qe te dalin ne tekst..

Ishte kenaqsi te lexoje Tregimet e tua.. 
Nuk i kam lexuar ala te gjitha  por do i lexoj patjater..
Kushedi cka hequr drejtor doktor Enveri me i mbyll birat e mureve te llixhave..lol.
Padiskutim qe ke nje talent te rralle..
Si e zbulova un qe na ka ardh nje prozator teper interesant ne Forum... ?
Ashtu kot fare .. nga qe zakonisht e lexoj  zojush Korasonin  se cfar thote neper Forum sepse me then drejten .. me pelqen humori i saj fantastik.. kur cte shoh.. ajo kish bere nje koment nen tregimin tend.. Thash..ta lexoj njeher se ajo kot nuk lexon gjera pa krip.. kur .ububuja,, cte shoh.. nji tregim interesant.. me permbajtje erotiçko- romantiçki..  
E keshtu pra..
Po ne te turpshmit qe nuku shkruajm dot te tilla gjera si tja bejme.. lol.


Suksese old bebi.. e mirse erdhe ne Forum..

----------


## Larsus

> krezi oll bejbi !
> permbajtje erotiçko- romantiçki..  
> E keshtu pra..
> Po ne te turpshmit qe nuku shkruajm dot te tilla gjera si tja bejme.. lol.
> 
> 
> Suksese old bebi.. e mirse erdhe ne Forum..



E brar, thone: vajzat e mira mbajne ditar, te keqijat nuk kane kohe se jane ne aksion.... mes  duket bejbi o bo olld dhe po mendohet per kohet e keqija

shume mire megjithate  :Lulja3:

----------


## Brari

larsus bebi eshte mashkull.. 

lexoi njiher tregimet e tij qe te jesh i/e qarte..

larsus ti cfar je njiher se te shoh neper forum qe hyn e del po nga qe je me adidase ste kuptohet gjinija ne ecje.. se ato qe kan taka kuptohen tak rak tak.. qe jan femra.. lol.

psh korasoni pa taka as me derdh plenat nuk shkon.. e tmerrshme eshte..nuk heq dor nga eleganca..lol.

----------


## whisper

Faleminderit Brari per sugjerimin dhe per pershtypjet e mira qe te kane bere shkrimet e mia!
Dhe mos e ngacmo Larsus-in  apo Larsus-en se  fundja liria e shprehjes u perket edhe atyre qe nuk dime se si t'i therrasim : me AI ose AJO.  He per he me ...gjini asnjeanese.

----------


## whisper

Brari! Me kujtove dr.Enverin e Llixhave...dhe vrimat e mureve....Hahaha...Kam vite pa shkuar ne Peshkopi...Dhe vertete me ka marre malli,sepse eshte VENDLINDJA  dhe ATDHEU IM I VERTETE,edhe pse me origjine prinderore jam nga jugu i Shqiperise...

----------

